# Best Warbird Mag To Subscribe to



## B52Millerick (Oct 3, 2009)

Just wondering what the best magazine to subscribe to for War Birds? I found war birds magazine, but is there anything better out there?


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Oct 3, 2009)

There's a great e-zine that we all subscribe to. Not only is it great but it's free! It's called Aircraft of World War II


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2009)

DAVIDICUS said:


> There's a great e-zine that we all subscribe to. Not only is it great but it's free! It's called Aircraft of World War II


Yep...I get that one too!

Amazingly, the price is right, and it never gets lost in the mail


----------

